# Employment or Headhunter Agencies in Malta (or Southern Europe)?



## ksrcosta (Sep 15, 2021)

I am thinking of a life change and want to talk to an employment agency or headhunter. I have EU citizenship, but live in Canada as a legal professional. I could do a google search, but afraid of getting scammed as this is a new area for me.

I am thinking about Malta given that it is a common-law country (as I am legally trained in Canada) located in southern Europe, with English as an official language. I like that it is well connected to other European destinations. I desire to live in Southern Europe for a little while, and Malta seems like a good place to start (at least to start research).

Any recommendations for a head hunter or employment agency I should reach out to? Any tips on what to look into for the start of this journey?

I note I have looked into general information about living in Malta, the pluses and minus. But I am realizing that I cannot really start taking this seriously until I understand the employment prospects, especially in this current covid environment.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think your best bet might be to check with either an international headhunter or to check the international job hunting sites (Monster, Stepstone, LinkedIn) for job listings in Malta. Many (if not most) of those are placed by agencies and that would give you an idea of some of the local ones. You can also take a look at the jobs they post to see what qualifications and experience they are looking for.

Some of the sites give you ways to contact the agencies and headhunters directly - or you could put in for one of the jobs that is at least in your field and see if they contact you, at which point you initiate a discussion. (This approach worked for me - a few years back.)


----------

